# The Smallest "Kids" At Rattie Love Rescue



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

These guys are TOO cute. Sadly, we lost some of the litter (one within a day, the rest within a week)... Not only is there a high Megacolon risk in these guys (nothing's showed up that we know for SURE yet, in this litter or the previous one...), but mom's had large litters back to back.  These guys will be staying with us until they're at least 7 weeks old and seem to be thriving well without any MC.

ANYWAY... These faces! There are mostly dumbos, and many rexes. There's a few blazes and one bareback. All but one is the same shade of blue, one is a lighter gray (I suck at colors!). Many are girls, but we forgot the exact count.  We are concerned about one little one... Much smaller than the rest and seems behind the rest.

Here's just a *few* thumbs of the (60+) pics taken.  You can see more and *VIDEO* (two of rittens nursing off fingers!) at the Webshots Album.

        

Now go view the album!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh no, all these babies, so cute, why aren't you all living in Cali so I can steal them?!?!!? ><"""""


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

soooo jealous.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

*makes grabby hands at the babies* MINE ALL OF THEM MINE!!!!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

you wish they were in cali? try being in colorado! i don't think i've seen ONE colorado ratforum member except the breeder for camarattery and she won't sell me a rat because she doesn't think i feed my rats well enough. you try telling them that!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Well, I wish YOU guys were closer, too. So we're even.


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

I love them all,but the first one has to be my fave!I love his face


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

UHHG time is going way to slow! I cant wait to get them, the cage has come in and every thing.. ill set it up the second we are moved back in!


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

that has tpo be the cutest litter iv seen


----------



## baebeetigress (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww they are as small as my Riley! I bet they won alot of hearts over


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

They probably still are winning hearts over, I cant wait till i get 2 of the little boys!!!


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable! I'm always a sucker for dumbos, though that first one looks like a top ear and I could just give him yoggies all day. What a precious litter of babies!


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

chrisstrikeagain said:


> that has tpo be the cutest litter iv seen


i definitely second that one. honestly. if only i had more space... :lol:


----------

